# A plastic toy inspired the owlbear?



## Kramodlog (Dec 24, 2013)

I never heard about this. Apparently Gygax was inspired by a bunch of plastic toys for some of his first monsters.


----------



## Janx (Dec 24, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I never heard about this. Apparently Gygax was inspired by a bunch of plastic toys for some of his first monsters.
> 
> View attachment 60094




I was just thinking about this while watching Terra Nova on Netflix because I remembered hearing they made D&D monsters inspired by the plastic dinosaurs and such they had around at the time.


----------



## darjr (Dec 24, 2013)

Also the bulette and the carbuncle

http://the-lost-and-the-damned.6646...s-that-became-D-amp-D-monsters-td7579993.html

There was a recent blog post by someone that showed all of then still in their bag, but I can't refind that blog post.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 24, 2013)

I'd heard a few times that the Rust Monster was inspired by a plastic toy, but I hadn't realised that was the case for that many other monsters.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Dec 24, 2013)

MarkB said:


> I'd heard a few times that the Rust Monster was inspired by a plastic toy, but I hadn't realised that was the case for that many other monsters.



I own a old rust monster and a tiny bullete from those bags, but I've never seen the owlbear inspiration until now.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 24, 2013)

Poke around for the COL_Pladoh (EGG himself) Q&A threads archived here at EN World.  IIRC he discusses this very topic.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Dec 26, 2013)

I had some of these as a child - I know I had the Rust Monster and the Bullette.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 26, 2013)

The only one I can remember is the rust monster.  I even remember playing with it.  Odd in that I don't have a lot of memories from that time.  I wonder why that one ugly toy stood out.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 26, 2013)

Your bro used it has a weapon against you?


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Dec 27, 2013)

I wonder if the original figure is supposed to be a kappa...


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 27, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Your bro used it has a weapon against you?




Nerp.  I was the abusive one.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 27, 2013)

That's right.  Know yo' place, holmes.


----------

